# Problema nuovo router [RISOLTO]

## ArticMan

Prima avevo un router che assegnava ip statici ad ogni computer della mia casa (avevo 4 ip statici).

Ora ho sempre un ip statico, quindi ho messo tutto sotto nat dando l'ip al router

tutto funziona perfettamente sia con osx che con windows (osx sul portatile)

Quando uso linux invece mi succede che la navigazione è diventata insostenibilmente lenta.

Ho modificato il file /etc/conf.d/net con il nuovo ip (ora è diventato 192.168.1.2, prima era un ip pubblico statico)

C'è qualcos'altro che devo cambiare?

Non so perché ma fa così  :Sad: Last edited by ArticMan on Thu Jun 15, 2006 10:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ArticMan

dimennticavo: la lentezza sembra essere data proprio nel momeno in cui risolve un indirizzo internet.

Ho provato a settare i dns manualemente ma non è cambiato nulla

----------

## u238

nel /etc/resolv.conf cosa hai messo?

----------

## GiRa

Problemi di risoluzione DNS, controlla che il resolver primario che usi sia accessibile.

Oppure potresti avere il routing incasinato, oltre al nuovo indirizzo ip hai settato il nuovo gateway correttamente? Non è che i tuoi pacchetti fan millemila giri?

----------

## ArticMan

I server dns sono sempre gli stessi, non sono cambiati (come anche non lo sono sul mac o su windows).

Naturalmente anche quando ha risolto l'indirizzo ocntinua ad essere lentissimo, non so proprio perché  :Sad: 

Il gateway è corretto, ho messo naturalmente l'indirizzo ip del router (192.168.1.1)

----------

## u238

prova metti come indirizzo dei nameserver nel resolv.conf l'indirizzo del router...

----------

## neryo

io metterei direttamente i dns reali nel resolv.conf non l'ip del router.. almeno cosi' eviti un passaggio.. nella scelta dei dns potresti usare anche quelli di un altro provider, a volte sono piu' veloci.

----------

## ArticMan

194.185.88.5

194.20.8.1

Ho questi dns.

Sono gli stessi che ho su windows e sul router.

Solo che non capisco proprio perché ha cominciato a far questo da quando ho messo il nuovo router

----------

## ArticMan

Dimenticavo: come faccio ad apportare le modifiche ai files di consifurazione della rete e a renderli immediatamente effettivi senza riavviare?

----------

## ArticMan

Ecco cosa ho messo in /etc/conf.d/net:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.1.1" )
```

ed in resolv.conf:

```
nameserver 194.185.88.5

nameserver 194.20.8.1

domain WORKGROUP
```

Cosa ne pensate?

----------

## ArticMan

una cosa che ho notato è che una votla che mi sono connesso, ad esempio, a questo forum la navigazione è tranquilla.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *ArticMan wrote:*   

> Dimenticavo: come faccio ad apportare le modifiche ai files di consifurazione della rete e a renderli immediatamente effettivi senza riavviare?

 

riavvii l'interfaccia di rete:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

----------

## ArticMan

Perfetto grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ArticMan

Provato anche a mettere come server dns il router, ma non funziona lo stesso...

Altri consigli?  :Sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

@ArticMan

Sei pregato di leggere le linee guida a proposito del fatto che non si dovrebbe postare in sequenza prima che siano passate almeno 24 ore.

Se devi postare qualcosa di nuovo e nessuno ti ha ancora risposto edita l'ultimo tuo messaggio invece che uppare continuamente il thread

grazie

----------

## ArticMan

Scusa non lo sapevo.

----------

## GiRa

 *ArticMan wrote:*   

> una cosa che ho notato è che una votla che mi sono connesso, ad esempio, a questo forum la navigazione è tranquilla.

 

Perchè hai l'indirizzo IP in cache.

Prova a togliere la riga con WORKGROUP, tanto non ti serve, poi controlla che effettivamente i DNS siano vivi, magari interroghi per primo quello che risponde più lentamente o non risponde.

Se scarichi un file grosso come va?

Hai provato a dare un occhiata con Ethereal a quello che passa sulla tua interfaccia? Quando provi a navigare?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ArticMan wrote:*   

> Scusa non lo sapevo.

 

Che è come ammettere che non avevi letto le linee guida...   :Wink: 

Male, molto male!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ArticMan

Il problema sembra proprio che sia dovuto ai dns.

Ho provato a cambiarli ma non ho risolto nulla, non so proprio come fare.

Se metto l'indirizzo ip di un sito sulla barra di navigazione lui ci va tranquillamente.

Quindi questo mi fa capire che sono proprio i dns.

Quali indirizzi posso mettere altrimenti?

Ho provato anche a togliere domain WORKGROUP ma non è cambiato nulla  :Sad: 

Un'ultima domanda: perché però su windows e su osx funziona tutto tranquillamente?

----------

## u238

Prova metti

```

routes_eth0=( "default [b]gw[/b] 192.168.1.1" )

```

Non credo cambi qualcosa, ma vale la pena provare... anche perche se neanche impostando "nameserver 192.168.1.1" in resolv.conf non va..non capisco cosa possa essere.. hai provato a dare un "ipconfig" in winzozz e vedere cosa ha impostato?Last edited by u238 on Sat May 06, 2006 11:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ArticMan

Winmerd mi da:

```
Suffisso DNS Specifico per connessione:

Indirizzo IP..........192.168.1.2

Subnet mask........255.255.255.0

Gateway predefinito....192.168.1.1
```

Purtroppo così non riesco neanche ad installare le utility per il dhcp, visto che non mi fa proprio più navigare ora se non inserendo l'ip del sito stesso!

Dimenticavo: ho anche messo default gw da tempo  :Sad: 

----------

## u238

beh, scaricale separatamente e copiale in /usr/portage/distfiles, non è 1 problema..

..cmq sei sicuro che con "nameserver 192.168.1.1" in /etc/resolv.conf non funziona?? ..sembra assurdo  :Neutral: 

----------

## elBivio

hmm.... forse è piu semplice del previsto, hai NGI come provider?

perchè il primo dns (194.185.88.5) del tuo resolv.conf è sbagliato è un ex dns di NGI, il secondo sembra funzionante ma forse ti tocca aspettare il timeout della richiesta al primo (questo lo confermeranno o smentiranno gli esperti, forse non ti ritrovi il prob su router e su winsup perchè non aspettano il timeout, ma sto ipotizzando  :Smile: ) quelli nuovi, di NGI, sono i seguenti:

      88.149.128.12 (primario)

      88.149.128.5 (eventuale secondario)

prova a metterli in testa al resolv.conf

Ciao

Bivio

----------

## Naspe

Per vedere che DNS sta usando Winzozz il comando è 

```
ipconfig /all
```

.

Cmq mi sa che la soluzione è quella di elBivio  :Smile: 

----------

